# Ruber casings on sticks



## charlie tango (Dec 15, 2013)

When I make my snack sticks the casings always get a little rubbery.  I use callogen casings and have tried a bath and no bath after the smoke.  Both ways the casings end up loose and rubbery. It seems to happen after they have been vacuum sealed and froze.  Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133405/beef-sticks-with-home-made-stuffing-tubes

I use edible collagen and here is nepas recipe/method I used....


----------



## motoman3b (Dec 17, 2013)

sounds like they are re hydrating themselves from moisture in the meat, are they still warm when your vacuum sealing?  I'd let cool down or try to cook more moisture out of them in the smoker


----------



## charlie tango (Dec 17, 2013)

After I take the sticks out of the freezer they have a smooth look to them like a hot dog.  I don't remember the amount of time in the smoker, but they seem to cook fast.  The pictures I see on here, the sticks look to have shrunk a little and are wrinkled.   Should I cook at a lower temp for longer to take out some moisture?  And, should I turn up the heat at the end to get some smoke?


----------



## motoman3b (Dec 17, 2013)

sounds like you are cooking them too fast. you want to start out your smoke at like 120 degrees and slowly bump up ever hour to 160-180 to finish should take about 8 hours to smoke


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2013)

Charlie Tango said:


> After I take the sticks out of the freezer they have a smooth look to them like a hot dog.  I don't remember the amount of time in the smoker, but they seem to cook fast.  The pictures I see on here,* the sticks look to have shrunk a little and are wrinkled*.   Should I cook at a lower temp for longer to take out some moisture?  And, should I turn up the heat at the end to get some smoke?



That look is on purpose....  If you don't rinse and cool, the collagen shrinks and forms to the meat...   I like the look... and the flavor....  Cooking at 140 ish for 24 hours does not render any of the fat....  gives a very pleasing texture......

Dave


----------



## charlie tango (Jan 19, 2014)

Well, I have smoked another batch of sticks.  Unfortunately I was pulled away for a few hours at the end and the sticks smoked too long.  I started out at 150 for an hour and bumped up 5 -10 degrees every hour untill the internal temp was 150.  I was pulled away from the project for a few hours.  When in got back I bumped the temp up and internal temp came up to 165 fast.  I opened the door to cool (17 degrees outside).  The sticks are the best so far.  No rubber casings by any means.  Just a little too dry.  They look great.  Now I need to figure when to pull them moisture wise.


----------



## daveomak (Jan 19, 2014)

Charlie Tango said:


> Well, I have smoked another batch of sticks.  Unfortunately I was pulled away for a few hours at the end and the sticks smoked too long.  I started out at 150 for an hour and bumped up 5 -10 degrees every hour untill the internal temp was 150.  I was pulled away from the project for a few hours.  When in got back I bumped the temp up and internal temp came up to 165 fast.  I opened the door to cool (17 degrees outside).  The sticks are the best so far.  No rubber casings by any means.  Just a little too dry.  They look great.  Now I need to figure when to pull them moisture wise.




If  you smoke the sticks at 110 for about 8-10 hours then set the smoker to 160.... they will be done in about 24 hours and not dried out...  I learned that from nepas....


----------

